# Bletchley Park Block D, March 2020



## urbexdevil (Mar 23, 2020)

A revisit and the third time lucky, this time without running out of battery or loosing daylight, in fact it couldn’t have been better weather for it.

I managed to do the canteen side of Bletchley a good 5 years ago and had a failed visit after my camera battery died on this side somewhere between then and now. Luck turned this time and managed to get into both block D and G which was amazing to see so much old equipment still sitting around.

History is well known but here’s a "short" snippet pinched from Wikipedia anyway.



> The site appears in the Domesday Book as part of the Manor of Eaton. Browne Willis built a mansion there in 1711, but after Thomas Harrison purchased the property in 1793 this was pulled down. It was first known as Bletchley Park after its purchase by Samuel Lipscomb Seckham in 1877.
> 
> In 1938, the mansion and much of the site was bought by a builder for a housing estate, but in May 1938 Admiral Sir Hugh Sinclair, head of the Secret Intelligence Service (SIS or MI6), bought the mansion and 58 acres (23 ha) of land for £6,000 (£386,000 today) for use by GC&CS and SIS in the event of war. He used his own money as the Government said they did not have the budget to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 23, 2020)

Nicely done its a cool place


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 24, 2020)

A lot of vintage equipment still left. I spotted 2 oscilloscopes and a GEC turntable which looks like it could still work.


----------



## urbexdevil (Mar 24, 2020)

BikinGlynn said:


> Nicely done, Im yet to have a crack at this but it does look good



Well worth a mooch! Glad I finally got to do it



Hugh Jorgan said:


> A lot of vintage equipment still left. I spotted 2 oscilloscopes and a GEC turntable which looks like it could still work.



Found a commadore 64 as well, just had a few keys missing from it.


----------



## B7TMW (Mar 27, 2020)

My god how this place has deteriorated. I went on courses here in the 90's for BT. Advance major works jointing and a couple of computer systems courses. Was always a great laugh especially the bar and snooker room in the main house. Accommodation was in newish blocks down the bottom, built in the 80's I think.


----------



## Potter (May 3, 2020)

Man, I could spend ages there looking through all that old tech.


----------



## urbexdevil (May 7, 2020)

B7TMW said:


> My god how this place has deteriorated. I went on courses here in the 90's for BT. Advance major works jointing and a couple of computer systems courses. Was always a great laugh especially the bar and snooker room in the main house. Accommodation was in newish blocks down the bottom, built in the 80's I think.



That's pretty cool, any pictures from back then?


----------

